# I have a story for the ages:



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

This may take a while to write and or read. But I hope it is worth it. 
On Friday morning, my buddy (eyehunt) went down to the private farm we have permission to hunt. It had freezing rain the day before, so I really wasn't sure what we were going to find once we got to our area ( tusc county). The whole way down we ran into a few snow showers, but it seemed like it wasn't sticking to the ground. Temp was 33 so it was melting as it hit it did seem. 
We get 1 mile from our hunting area and we head into a winter wonderland. There was snow everywhere and on everything. To say the least I was not excited about that. So we get to our area and we have about a 1/4 inch of ice with 1 1/2 inches of snow on top of the ice. It was on every branch and on every tree. Big and small. UGH
And it really effected the deer movement. We only saw a couple of does all morning long. My buddy had one doe in his area that stayed around for 45 minutes he said. The area is a well known area where does will wait around for a buck. When they are coming into heat. Well the live doe decoy was there peeing and not one buck ever came within 200 yards. 
So we fast forward to afternoon. I didn't think that the deer were going to use the woods much in those conditions. So we moved over to an edge of a field that is used a lot in the rut. No action over there either. We agreed to get down at 5:15 pm to go back to the truck. I normally park my truck up on a hill by a gas well. But it was to muddy to do that. So I parked it on the road. left plenty of room on a rarely used dirt road. 2 semi's could go by at the same time if needed. 
So at 5:05 I hear my buddy go EARNT, then I hear a thud of a crossbow being shot. I see a deer running across a field. I hurry and call my buddy to see if he had hit the deer. He txts me back that he just shot a buck and that it was down across the field. SWEEEET ! ! ! ! 
Now the fun begins. It was starting to get dark, and the truck is over 600 yards away. So we decide to gut the deer and then take our tree stands and bows back to the truck and then drive the truck up to the top of the hill where the road is only 120 yards away from the deer. So we are walking and get to where the truck is and I hear my buddy say STEVE? Your truck. I look and say "where is my truck"? "Where is my truck"? The truck was gone. So after walking about a mile with all of our gear back up to the top of the road, so we could get some reception on our phones. I called the land owner. She came down and suggested we call 911 to see if it was towed. So I did, and it was. The sheriff said I was blocking the road. I wasn't, but I guess that isn't my decision. They gave me the number for the guys who towed it. They were great. They came back to pick us up to take us back to my truck. The guy said he told the sheriff 3 times that he didn't want to tow it. I have a cargo rack on the back hitch and had a target in the back seat. He said the sheriff was being a jerk and insisted on him towing it. So anyway after the tow guy picked us up and we got my truck back we finally got the buck loaded on the rack and we were heading home around 9 pm at night. It is a hunt we laugh at now, and we laughed at while it was going on. But until we learned that it was towed, I was worried that it could have been stolen somehow. 
It was a long day but a day we will laugh about for a long time. 
Sorry for writing a book. But I was just sitting here watching the boring NFL and decided to give our hunting story.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> This may take a while to write and or read. But I hope it is worth it.
> On Friday morning, my buddy (eyehunt) went down to the private farm we have permission to hunt. It had freezing rain the day before, so I really wasn't sure what we were going to find once we got to our area ( tusc county). The whole way down we ran into a few snow showers, but it seemed like it wasn't sticking to the ground. Temp was 33 so it was melting as it hit it did seem.
> We get 1 mile from our hunting area and we head into a winter wonderland. There was snow everywhere and on everything. To say the least I was not excited about that. So we get to our area and we have about a 1/4 inch of ice with 1 1/2 inches of snow on top of the ice. It was on every branch and on every tree. Big and small. UGH
> And it really effected the deer movement. We only saw a couple of does all morning long. My buddy had one doe in his area that stayed around for 45 minutes he said. The area is a well known area where does will wait around for a buck. When they are coming into heat. Well the live doe decoy was there peeing and not one buck ever came within 200 yards.
> ...


Congrats on the success in the tough conditions, sorry to hear the tow fiasco. At least you boys maintained your humor.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

For real! I'm surprised you kept your humor as well. I would have been livid. Congrats on the success. Shot my buck already, so now I'm waiting for gun season to fill my doe tags. The days can't pass fast enough!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Less is more. Still, not badly written.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good story Blue!.... Did you have to pay much on the tow? How big was the buck?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Good story Blue!.... Did you have to pay much on the tow? How big was the buck?


The tow cost me $100. I was just thankful that the tow guys were so nice about it. They could have just said they didn't want to deal with it till the morning. But he was willing to comeback and pick us up. The buck my buddy shot had a good body, but not great genetics. We were guessing it was 3 1/2 year old 8 point. But it would have scored around 105 to 110. It was probably around 200 lbs live weight. I will try and get my buddy to put the picture I took of him with it on here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> The tow cost me $100. I was just thankful that the tow guys were so nice about it. They could have just said they didn't want to deal with it till the morning. But he was willing to comeback and pick us up. The buck my buddy shot had a good body, but not great genetics. We were guessing it was 3 1/2 year old 8 point. But it would have scored around 105 to 110. It was probably around 200 lbs live weight. I will try and get my buddy to put the picture I took of him with it on here.


You won't forget that hunt! I bet there wasn't a no parking sign.....


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> You won't forget that hunt! I bet there wasn't a no parking sign.....


Nope no sign anywhere. The sheriff just must have been in a bad mood. A dirt road with hardly any traffic on it. I have no idea why he was even on it. lol


----------



## Eyehunt (Apr 25, 2014)

Bluewalleye said:


> This may take a while to write and or read. But I hope it is worth it.
> On Friday morning, my buddy (eyehunt) went down to the private farm we have permission to hunt. It had freezing rain the day before, so I really wasn't sure what we were going to find once we got to our area ( tusc county). The whole way down we ran into a few snow showers, but it seemed like it wasn't sticking to the ground. Temp was 33 so it was melting as it hit it did seem.
> We get 1 mile from our hunting area and we head into a winter wonderland. There was snow everywhere and on everything. To say the least I was not excited about that. So we get to our area and we have about a 1/4 inch of ice with 1 1/2 inches of snow on top of the ice. It was on every branch and on every tree. Big and small. UGH
> And it really effected the deer movement. We only saw a couple of does all morning long. My buddy had one doe in his area that stayed around for 45 minutes he said. The area is a well known area where does will wait around for a buck. When they are coming into heat. Well the live doe decoy was there peeing and not one buck ever came within 200 yards.
> ...











Well told story Steve, and you are so right that is a hunt we will never forget. One for the ages! But let’s not make all of our hunts that hard, lol. Between fishing and hunting we have shared so many wonderful memories over the years, that made it easy for us to keep our patients while all of this was going on. It was rough while it was happening, but if feels good to look back on Friday night and laugh about it now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Man I love that picture Smitty. thanks for putting it on here.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great story Bluewalleye!
Glad things worked out for you guys.
That's a fine looking buck Eyehunt.
I know around here, if there is inclimate weather(ice/snow) and there's a vehicle parked even close to the road, it gets towed with a quickness. Usually the township guys call around here if they are out with the salt/plow truck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great story and thanks for sharing it. 
Congrats on a successful hunt and never thought you’d have to track your truck and not the buck!! HAHA. Glad you could keep your humor through it all


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice looking buck! It looks like it's still alive in that picture! 

We have hunted at Tappan Lake for years and always park just off the road along a county highway. Never had a problem. We are only inches from the white line too.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Down in Perry county in The Wayne on the private tracts I hunt I park half in the township road
in a couple spots. Another guy that hunts the one tract leaves his pickup 100% in the road - there is room to drove around. But these are non-maintained township roads, but I have never heard of a problem down in that area. 

Great picture!


----------

